# Adobe Releases Camera RAW 8.8



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 19, 2015)

```
From Adobe</p>
<p>Camera Raw 8.8 is now available as a final release for Photoshop CS6 and Photoshop CC.  DNG Converter 8.8 is provided for all Lightroom customers and Photoshop customers using versions of Photoshop older than Photoshop CS6.</p>
<p>Supported added for the following Canon cameras.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 750D (Rebel T6i, Kiss X8i) (*)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 760D (Rebel T6s, Kiss 8000D) (*)</li>
</ul>
<p>Lens profiles added for the following Canon and compatible lenses.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF 24-85mm f3.5-4.5 USM</li>
<li>Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM</li>
<li>TAMRON SP 15-30mm F/2.8 Di VC USD</li>
</ul>
<p>Bug Fixes (For Canon):</p>
<ul>
<li>Fixed issue with magenta highlights when processing Canon EOS 70D raw files at some ISO settings</li>
<li>Fixed EXIF name for Zeiss OTUS 85mm f/1.4 (Canon and Nikon mount)</li>
<li>Fixed vignette overcorrection for Zeiss Distagon T 1,4_35 ZM</li>
<li>Updated lens profile to reflect firmware changes to SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM S014</li>
<li>If you have trouble updating to the latest ACR update via the Creative Cloud application, please refer to the following plugin installation</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/camera-raw-plug-in-installer.html">Adobe Creative Cloud Help</a> | <a href="http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2015/03/camera-raw-8-8-now-available.html?PID=6155323">Read more at Adobe Live Journal</a></p>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 19, 2015)

Sometime in the past, Adobe has included lens profiles for discontinued lens, as Canon EF 24-85mm f3.5-4.5 USM?

I would like a version of such a lens with Image Stabilizer, but did not see any rumor about it was coming.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 19, 2015)

Weirdness. I just downloaded and installed ACR 8.8 on my Mac with PS CS6. However, when I open RAW files to ACR through Photoshop, it is claiming that I actually am running 8.6.0.250.

What gives? Do I have to uninstall 8.6.0.250 before installing 8.8? That would be nutty.

Any ideas?

- A


----------



## tron (Mar 20, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Weirdness. I just downloaded and installed ACR 8.8 on my Mac with PS CS6. However, when I open RAW files to ACR through Photoshop, it is claiming that I actually am running 8.6.0.250.
> 
> What gives? Do I have to uninstall 8.6.0.250 before installing 8.8? That would be nutty.
> 
> ...


Up to ACR 8.7.1 (Win/CS6) there was no need for uninstall of the previous version. Plus the new ACR version was visible immediately after the update. I have sent you a link in case it works.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 20, 2015)

tron said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Weirdness. I just downloaded and installed ACR 8.8 on my Mac with PS CS6. However, when I open RAW files to ACR through Photoshop, it is claiming that I actually am running 8.6.0.250.
> ...



No, my update installer is FUBAR. Adobe tech support even had to take over my machine temporarily to discover this. He got 8.8 on my machine, but the updater is still thinking older updates would be new for me.

Whatever. I'm functional now and have bigger life mysteries to solve.

Thanks for the feedback, though.

- A


----------



## PepeSilvia (Mar 20, 2015)

Of course Adobe waits until now to release a lens profile for the 24-85mm, a 20 year old lens, and blocks out access to CS5.5 users unless you pay a $199 upgrade fee. Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## revup67 (Mar 21, 2015)

If you are considering this upgrade to view some of the new cameras or lens profiles for Lightroom 5.7 only don't waste your time. It doesn't work. None of the new profiles get loaded. It's exclusive for the applications mentioned. The DNG Converter does work and gets installed as a stand alone App. (I speak for Windows OS by the way)


----------



## Lee Jay (Mar 22, 2015)

PepeSilvia said:


> Of course Adobe waits until now to release a lens profile for the 24-85mm, a 20 year old lens, and blocks out access to CS5.5 users unless you pay a $199 upgrade fee. Thanks, but no thanks.



So? You can make your own lens profile if you want to. I did and it's pretty easy.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Mar 22, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> PepeSilvia said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Adobe waits until now to release a lens profile for the 24-85mm, a 20 year old lens, and blocks out access to CS5.5 users unless you pay a $199 upgrade fee. Thanks, but no thanks.
> ...



What I mean to say is that if I buy CS5, and Adobe wants me to pay $199 to upgrade to CS6 that's fine, save all the cool new content aware, healing brush, style innovative features for the newest versions, but new versions of Camera Raw should not be dependent on having the newest version of Photoshop. There is nothing in a lens profile that would need to have the latest version of Photoshop to work. This is strictly a business decision, and a stupid one in my opinion. I highly doubt anyone is paying $199 to upgrade just for a lens profile, it's a stupid business practice that does nothing but displease their customers.


----------



## Lee Jay (Mar 22, 2015)

PepeSilvia said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > PepeSilvia said:
> ...



New versions of Camera Raw will work with CS6, for now. But there is a lot more to a new version of Camera Raw than lens profiles. There is often new code for new cameras (they aren't just profiles) and in some cases new features or feature improvements. That takes a lot of work to implement, and they are a for-profit company. I'm sure you don't work for free, so why should they?

Anyway, if all you want is the lens profiles, you can copy them, download them with the lens profile downloader (for free), or create them yourself with the free lens profile creator which Adobe did provide to the public for free.

Camera support will require you to upgrade. New camera support is quite a lot harder than new lens profiles.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Mar 22, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> PepeSilvia said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Thanks for the info. I downloaded the lens profile downloader and installed the profile. It's not perfect but better than nothing. It was overcompensating for vignetting, so I brought it down to 60% and saved as default.

EDIT: Okay I realize now that the lens profile downloader only contains user created profiles, not the adobe lens profiles. However I managed to download and install Camera Raw 8.8, and even though opening a file from Bridge doesn't load 8.8, the new lens profiles are there in 6.7.


----------

